

Ask HN: Grails hosting (or is 100mbit enough?) - jsean

For django/rails or python/ruby/php based startups there are plenty of cheap hosting solutions.<p>What about for grails/java?
Are there any just-trying-out-my-startup-idea hosting solutions cheap enough for the just-trying-out part?<p>I have 100mbit at home and I'd probably be able to scrap together a dedicated server and put in my closet - would you say that would be a better and also cheaper alternative?
Is 100mbit enough?
======
lsc
100Mbit is way more than enough, unless you are trying to break into the adult
industry or similar.

The problem with doing it at home is usually the reliability of network and
availability of network, ventilation, and the reliability of power. But if you
have some 100Mbps FTTH then sure, buy a UPS and rack up a server at home. Make
sure it's in an area that doesn't get much warmer than you would like for
yourself (whatever you do, /do not stick it in the closet./ )

Really, the colder you can keep it the better, but you shouldn't have any real
problems through 80-85 degrees (I'd like it cooler, but eh.) I've worked in
home-made data centers like that where the temp. regularly hit 100 (F, not C)
and things mostly worked.

Do the math on your power usage, though; many places have retarded pricing for
residential power, meaning you could actually save money by bringing it to a
data center.

Me, I'm stuck on a 3m down, 768M up connection or something like that. Wholly
unsuitable for actual hosting.

~~~
jsean
Thanks a lot for your informative answer. Really. That was probably mostly
what I wanted to know - if 100mbit is enough. In that case I'll use my old
pentium something, ubuntulize it and stick it in the store room. Power usage
is not really a problem - economically. Unlimited usage, fixed price, included
in rent... Also, during my 25+ years I think I've experienced one power
failure so power failure is not a problem either. Though perhaps a UPS might
be wise to invest in anyways. At least along the road.

Tahnks a lot!

------
HowardRoark
1\. Google App Engine is free to begin with, but you known the cons. 2\.
Rackspace Cloud Servers (21$ for 512 MB. Pay for BW separately) 3\. Slicehost
(Same as Rackspace Cloud Server, but 40$ for 512 MB. But you get 100 GB BW I
think)

I am using 512Mb Slice, with Nginx and Jetty and MySQL on the same slice and
its been working pretty well so far.

------
hnkevin
linode or slicehost or rackspacecloud isn't cheap enough?

